# لماذا قال يسوع :ليس حسنا أن يؤخذ خبز البنين &#



## NEW_MAN (22 مارس 2006)

*لماذا قال يسوع :ليس حسنا أن يؤخذ خبز البنين ويطرح للكــلاب ؟؟*

*لماذا قال يسوع للمرأة الكنعانية ( الفينيقية ) : *​ 
*لم أُرسل الا الى خراف بيت اسرائيل الضالة ،*
*وليس حسنا أن يؤخذ خبز البنين ويطرح للكــلاب ؟؟*​ 
*تعالوا نقرأ هذه الحادثة من الكتاب المقدس *

*" 21 ثم خرج يسوع من هناك وانصرف الى نواحي صور وصيدا. *
*22 واذا امرأة كنعانية خارجة من تلك التخوم صرخت اليه قائلة ارحمني يا سيد يا ابن داود.ابنتي مجنونة جدا.*
*23 فلم يجبها بكلمة.فتقدم تلاميذه وطلبوا اليه قائلين اصرفها لانها تصيح وراءنا.*
*24 فاجاب وقال لم أرسل الا الى خراف بيت اسرائيل الضالة.*
*25 فأتت وسجدت له قائلة يا سيد أعنّي.*
*26 فاجاب وقال ليس حسنا ان يؤخذ خبز البنين ويطرح للكــلاب.*
*27 فقالت نعم يا سيد.والكــلاب ايضا تأكل من الفتات الذي يسقط من مائدة اربابها.*
*28 حينئذ اجاب يسوع وقال لها يا امرأة عظيم ايمانك.ليكن لك كما تريدين.فشفيت ابنتها من*
*تلك الساعة"*
*(متى 15 : 21 – 28)*
*وراجع ايضا (مرقس 7 : 24 – 30)*


*فلم يجبها بكلمة :*

*حينما تقدمت المرأة ليسوع يقول الكتاب المقدس ، انه لم يجبها بكلمة ، هل هذا جفاء منه ؟ طبعا القراءة السطحية للقصة من الممكن ان تتهم فيها يسوع بالجفاء والقسوة ، ولكن الا يقولون ان الامور بخواتيمها ؟؟ الم يكن في نهاية الامر شفاء ابنتها وامتداح ايمانها ، اذا ما الذي حدث ، لماذا ابتدأ يسوع بكلامه بهذه القسوة للمرأة الفينيقية ، في حين كان ينوي ان ينتهى اخيرا الى استجابة طلبها ؟ هذا لا نفهمه الا عندما نقترب من كلمة الله في روح الصلاة ونطلب بخشوع من الله ان يعلمنا ويفهمنا ماذا يريد ان يقول لنا الله من خلال كلمته المقدسة ؟؟ *

*كان يسوع دائما يعرف افكار الناس " فعلم يسوع افكارهم فقال لماذا تفكرون بالشر في قلوبكم " (متى 9 : 4) وايضا " فعلم يسوع افكارهم وقال لهم ....... "(متى 12 : 25)*
*وهو الذي رأي التلاميذ (بعين المعرفة الالهية وليس البشرية ) على بعد خمسة كيلومترات في ظلام الليل في قلب البحر بقدرته المعجزية وهو بعيدا عنهم " ورآهم معذبين في الجذف. "(مرقس 6: 48)*

*هكذا كان يسوع ( وهو له سبق العلم ) وكان يستطيع ان يعرف خبايا الامور وخبايا الناس ، وقد عرف بسلطانه ان لهذه المرأة فعلا ايمانا عجيبا يستحق الثناء والمدح ؟؟، وقد فضل ان يؤخر استجابة طلبتها لتنال المكافأة مزدوجة ، فتنال استجابة طلبها بشفاء ابنتها ، و يظهر قوة ايمانها وتمسكها بالرجاء في شخص المسيح يسوع فيمتدح ايمانها اذا قال لها : يا امرأة عظيم ايمانك .*

*المرأة الفينيقية وحياة الكــلاب :*

*فلماذا قال لها يسوع هذه الكلمات القاسية : " ليس حسنا ان يؤخذ خبز البنين ويطرح للكــلاب" ، بالطبع من يدرس تاريخ هذه الفترة كان يدرك بسهولة ان هذه المقولة كانت منتشرة بين اليهود ، اي ان لم يكن يسوع هو قائلها او مبتدعها ، فكان اليهود يعتبرون انهم هم البنين ، وان الامم كلهم هم الكــلاب (رمزا لنجاستهم ) ، وقد كان الامم ايضا يقولون عن انفسهم هذا الكلام " فقال حزائيل ومن هو عبدك الكلب حتى يفعل هذا الأمر العظيم. فقال اليشع قد اراني الرب اياك ملكا على ارام" (ملوك الثاني 8 : 13) ، اذا فكأن يسوع بترديده للكلام المعتاد لليهود امام المرأة الكنعانية ( الآممية ) فكانه يقول لتلاميذه الستم تقولون هكذا على غير اليهود ؟؟ اليس هذا هو الحكم الذي يفترض ان يكون صادرا عليها حسب فهمكم القاصر ، فانظروا ماذا سوف تفعل هي ، وماذا سوف أنا.*

*كانت هذه المرأة فينيقية سورية ، او بمعنى آخر وثنية أممية يونانية ، تسكن في منطقة صور وصيدا حيث يتعبد الناس هناك الى الآلهة عشتاروت آلهة الجمال عند الفينيقيين ، وكانت هذه العبادة تتركز في القمر كمركز لالهة الجمال ، وكانت العبادة تتمثل في أمرين أساسيين ، يعبران عن الحضارة اليونانية في ذلك التاريخ : هما الجمال والشهوة .*

*ولعلنا نذكر ان الفلسفة الابيقورية كانت من أهم الفلسفات وأكثرها شيوعا في تلك الحقبة الزمنية ، كان قوامها ( أن نأكل ونشرب لان غدا نموت ) وهي كما نرى اشبه بالفلسفات الوجودية الملحدة التي تدعو الى الشهوات الانطلاقية والاندفاعات العارمة ، ولا حاجة ان نقول بأن هذا الانطلاق الشهواني سينتهي بالانسان الى ان يأخذ من الحياة ما يستطيع من اكل وشرب وجنس ومتعة وتصل به الى نوع من الحياة البهيمية العارمة التي تنحط بالانسان الى مدارك الحيوانات اقرب منها الى الانسان ، ومن هنا يصح ان نطلق عليها حياة الكــلاب بكل ما تشمل الكلمة من معنى الاتساخ والقذارة ، ورغم اننا لا يمكن ان نجزم بان المرأة كانت تعيش هذه الحياة ، الا اننا لا نستطيع ان نستبعد انه ربما كانت ابنتها التي يصرعها الروح النجس قد جاءت نتيجة حياة فاسدة شهوانية كهذه ( الأمر الذي اشار اليه السيد المسيح في حديثه مع المرأة الفينيقية ) .*

*المرأة الفينيقة وحياة الايمان :*

*على انه من الواضح ان المراة وهي تقترب من المسيح كانت تقر بجحدها الايمان باي يقين بديانتها والهتها الوثنية القديمة ، اذ لم ترى فيها سوى الافلاس الكامل الرهيب والعجز تجاة مآساة ابنتها التي كانت تعاني أقسى درجات المعاناة من روح شرير نجس حتى انها جاءت صارخة ومتوسلة ومعترفة للسيد بانه المسيح ابن داود (ارحمني يا سيد يا ابن داود ، ابنتي مجنونة جدا .. يا سيد أعني )( متى 15 : 22 و 25)*

*الآن نحن نستغرب معاملة المسيح للمرأة الفينيقية ونتساءل ، كيف ولماذا تعامل معها المسيح بهذه الطريقة التي تبدو لنا جافة وفظة وقاسية وعنيفة ؟؟*
*فها هو السيد المسيح حينما سمع توسلاتها وطلب المساعدة تصرف معها تصرفين لا نستطيع ان نربطهما بشخصه الوديع المحب ؟؟*
*الصمت اولا ، ثم الكلام القاسي ثانيا ؟؟؟*

*على ان الدارس الحقيقي سوف يصل الى ان هذا الاسلوب كشف ما يدور في ذهن المسيح اثناء حواره مع المرأة الفينيقية .*

*يقول القس الياس مقار في كتابه ( نساء في الكتاب المقدس – صفحة 228) ان المسيح الذي ترك أرض اسرائيل وتعدى حدودها وتخومها الى ارض وثنية كان يفكر فيما عاناه من اليهود من متاعب وآلام ورفض ، وكان يمر في ذهنه هذا السؤال الفاصل ، هل انتهت رسالته معهم ، وهل جاءت الساعة لينفض يديه تماما مما يمكن أن يربطه بكل علاقة بهم ، "الى خاصته جاء وخاصته لم تقبله " (يوحنا 1 : 11 ) فهل يفتح الباب للآمم ، ربما يتصور البعض أن هذا السؤال كان سهلا أو هينا على ذهن المسيح ، وهذا غير صحيح ، بل لعله كان واحدا من أقسى الاسئلة التي أجاب عليها سيدنا المبارك .*
*أجل لقد كان هذا السؤال الحاسم في ذهن المسيح ، عندما جاء الى الارض الوثنية، الآرض التي يعيش فيها الكثيرون عيشة حيوانية بهيمية ، هي أقرب الى عيشة الخنازير والكــلاب ، وجائت المرأة لتلح عليه وتطلبه أن يشفي ابنتها التعسة المجنونة ، وكانت وهي لا تدري تنهض أمامه السؤال ، الذي أجاب عليه في الصمت أولا ، وهي تلح عليه ، وفي الكلام ثانيا بالقول : لم آت الا لخراف بين اسرائيل ( الضالة ) ، دعي البنين أولا يشبعون لآنه ليس حسنا أن يؤخذ خبز البنين ويطرح للكــلاب .*

*ومن الجدير بالذكر ان كلمة الكــلاب اليونانية الاصلية المستخدمة في هذا النص تشير الى الكــلاب الصغيرة التي تربى في البيوت وتأكل من اصحاب البيت تحت موائدها وليست كــلاب الشوارع الضالة ، الا ان اللفظ في حد ذاته ، غريب في لغة المسيح ، الذي لم يقسُ على امرأة قط ، مهما كانت درجة انحطاطها وتبذلها بل على العكس ، كان شديد الترفق بالتعس والساقط والضال والمشرد من بني الانسان . ولا يستطيع أحد البتة أن يهون من التعبير أو يقلل من اثره ، مالم ندركه في الرؤيا الصحيحة التي كانت في ذهن المسيح في ذلك الوقت ، فلذلك اخذت هذه المرأة هذه المبادرة وقالت له ان الكــلاب ايضا تأكل من فتات الخبز الذي يسقط من مائدة البنين . وباستمرار طلبتها والحاحها ، اظهرت للجميع ايمانها القوى الذي عرفه فيها يسوع لاول وهلة رآها فيها ، واظهره ليكون مثلا وعبرة لكل اليهود ( البنين الذين كانوا لا يتمتعون بهذا المقدار من الايمان ، حتى في وطنه وبيته : " 57 فكانوا يعثرون به.واما يسوع فقال لهم ليس نبي بلا كرامة الا في وطنه وفي بيته. 58 ولم يصنع هناك قوات كثيرة لعدم ايمانهم" ( متى 13 : 57 – 58 ) ، او حتى بين اسرائيل نفسها التي اتي منها واليها ".الحق اقول لكم لم اجد ولا في اسرائيل ايمانا بمقدار هذا." (متى 8 : 7) *

*فكأن يسوع يضرب بايمانها المثل ، ويبكت به ( ويلوم ) ايمان اليهود الضعيف بايمان غير اليهود القوي . الا يعزينا هذا بان الله ايضا يؤخر استجابة صلواتنا وطلباتنا اليه لكي يمتحن قوة ايماننا وتشبثنا في الايمان به وبقوته وقدرته ؟ *

*لقد كان اليهود يعتقدون أن الأمم ليسوا الا مجموعة من الخنازير والكــلاب تعيش في مستنقع الأوحال والفساد والدنايا ، وكان السؤال العجيب والغريب أمام ذهن المسيح هل يتبادل الاثنان الموقع والمجال والحال ؟؟ هل يأخذ من عاش عيشة الكــلاب الى مكان الابن ويطرح الابن الذي يسقط في أحط الدركات الى حياة الحيوان التي يصر عليها ويطلبها ، فيعيش كالكلاب أو ماهو أشر من ذلك ؟؟ الأجابة هي : أجل ولعل هذا هو الذي دعا السيد أن يقول ذات مرة لرؤساء الكهنة وشيوخ الشعب : " الحق أقول لكم ان العشارين والزواني يسبقونكم الى ملكوت السموات" (متى 21 : 31)، ولهذا السبب كتب "كامبل مورجان" ملاحظة تقول : أن المسيح لم يجب المرأة عندما استنجدت به كابن داود ، اذ صمت ، ولكنها اذ اتجهت اليه بالقول : ياسيد أعني ، مد لها يد المساعدة ، اذ لم يعد هو لليهود فحسب ، بل لجميع المحتاجين والمتألمين من الأمم على حد سواء ، كما لاحظ أن المسيح لم يقل لم آت الا الى خراف بينت اسرائيل ، بل قال خراف بيت اسرائيل ( الضالة ) وهو هنا لا يقصد اليهود ، بل يقصد جميع المؤمنين الذين يستجيبون لندائه بدون تفرقة بين يهود أو أمم .. أو كما قال في مناسبة أخرى : " ولي خراف أخر ليست من هذه الحظيرة ينبعي أن آتي بتلك أيضا فتسمع صوتي وتكون رعية واحدة وراع واحد " (يوحنا 10 : 16) *

*على أن المسيح كان يقصد من الجانب الآخر ، وهو يتصرف هكذا مع هذه المرأة أن يشحذ ايمانها ويقويه ويخرجة على الصورة الرائعة المكتملةالتي شهد لها آخر الأمر ، ولقد صعد ايمانها بالضيق والاختفاء والصمت والكلام .*
*(نساء الكتاب المقدس-القس الياس مقار- صفحة 230) *

*نعم يا سيد . والكـــــــــلاب ايضا تحت المائدة تأكل من فتات البنين *
*اعترفت هنا ان الأمم اى الغرباء عن من هو المسيح المخلص تأكل من الخبز الفائض ايضا = أى تقبل المسيح الذى لم يأكله البنين و رفضوه*
*لهذا رد عليها الرب قائلا : لاجل هذه الكلمة اذهبي . قد خرج الشيطان من ابنتك*
*لأنها استطاعت ان تدرك بايمانها البسيط ان محبة الآب بابنه ستنال الغرباء أيضا و تشمل حتى من لم يعرفوا عنه الا بعد تبشيرهم من الأمم خارج البنين ، نعم عندما اعلنت المرأة ان الأمم تأكل من الخبز أيضا أظهرت أن المسيح المخلص جاء للكل فطوبها هو على ايمانها الذى ادركت به ما لم يستعلن للبنين بعد ايمانها ليس فقط فى الحاحها و لكن بالأحرى فى فهمها انه جاء للجميع البنين اولا ثم الأمم.*

*وهكذا انتصر هذا الايمان ، واضحى رمزا رائعا للمواقع المتبادلة في الايمان المسيحي ، اذ قسوة ابناء الملكوت من اليهود ، فتح الباب أمام الأمم للخلاص (روميه 11 : 25)، وجاء بهم حظيرة واحدة ورعية واحدة وراع واحد (يوحنا 10 : 16) وهكذا تحقق قول يوحنا في مطلع انجيله " الى خاصته جاء وخاصته لم تقبله ، وأما كل الذين قبلوه فأعطاهم سلطانا أن يصيروا أولاد الله أي المؤمنون باسمه "( يوحنا 1: 11 و 12) وايضا قول المسيح " ولكن كثيرون اولون يكونون آخرين وآخرون اولين" (متى 19 : 29)*

*خراف بيت اسرائيل الضالة :*

*وهذا أيضا ردا على من يسيئون فهم واستيعاب قول المسيح : " لم آت الا لخراف بيت اسرائيل الضالة " على انها المقصود منها اليهود فقط ، اذ ان كل انسان لم يكن يعرف الله هو بالنسبة له من خراف بيت اسرائيل الضالة اولاد ابراهيم ، اذ ان الله قادر ان يقيم من الحجارة أولادا لابراهيم (متى 3 : 9) و ( لوقا 3 : 8)*

*فبجانب شفاء ابنة المرأة الكنعانية هناك ايضا قائد المائة الذي شفي له يسوع (عبده او غلامه ) وبالطبع نحن نعرف ان قائد المائة روماني ( أممي وليس يهودي ) وقد امتدح يسوع ايمانه وقال عنه انه لم يجد ايمان مثله في اسرائيل وبين اليهود (متى 8 : 5 – 7)*

*وايضا، شفي يسوع عشرة رجال برص ، منهم كان رجلا سامريا ، وهو الوحيد الذي رجع ليقدم ليسوع الشكر بعد شفائه وامتدح يسوع فعله بالرغم من انه غريب الجنس ( لوقا 17 : 12 – 18)*

*ولا يفوتنا طبعا مقابلته مع المرأة السامرية ( غير يهودية ) ويمكنك ان تقرأ قصتها بالكامل في انجيل يوحنا الاصحاح الرابع ( وقد بقي في قريتها لمدة يومين – مع السامريين ) .*

*الآن يمكنك انت ايضا ان تنظر الى حالك هل تعيش فعلا بعيدا عن الله في حياة مهينة وغير مقدسة ، ربما تحتاج انت ايضا ان تأتي اليه تائبا ومعترفا بانك من خراف بيت اسرائيل الضالة .*

*مع خالص تحياتي ومحبتي للجميع *
*اخوكم : نيومان*


----------



## My Rock (25 مارس 2006)

*شكرا لك حبيبي نيومان على رد الشبهة هذه, و لتكون مرجع للباحثين على الحقيقة*

*سلام و نعمة*


----------



## رياض (18 أبريل 2006)

الاستاذ نيومان

مداخلتي هذه لرفع الموضوع للاعلى كي احاورك به عند الضرورة.

تحياتي


----------



## رياض (19 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان

انت كتبت او نسخت والصقت ما يلي :

*



" فقال حزائيل ومن هو عبدك ال*** حتى يفعل هذا الأمر العظيم. فقال اليشع قد اراني الرب اياك ملكا على ارام" (ملوك الثاني 8 : 13) 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 

والسؤال لماذا تم حذف كلمة من النص ووضع نجوم بدل منها ؟

النص هو ما يلي :




			13  فقال حزائيل و من هو عبدك الكلب حتى يفعل هذا الامر العظيم فقال اليشع قد اراني الرب اياك ملكا على ارام
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 
هل لك يا نيومان ان تحدثنا عن هذه القصة مع توضيح النص المذكور؟

ثم هل لك ان تقول لنا لماذا تم حذف كلمة او جملة هنا ووضع نجوم بدلا منها ، وما هو الكلام المحذوف ؟





فيعيش ***ا أو ماهو أشر من ذلك ؟؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 

طبعا تفسير هذا العمل مهم جدا للحوار معك في هذا الموضوع.

بانتظار ردك على هذه المداخلة والخصها لك مرة اخرى :

1- هل انت كاتب الموضوع ام ناسخه وملصقه؟

2- لماذا تم حذف كلمة ( الكلب ) من النص واستبدالها بنجوم ؟

3- ما هي القصة التي يتحدث عنها السفر مع تفسير النص السابق ؟

4- لماذا تم حذف كلمة او جملة كما اشرت اليه اعلاه  ، وما هو الكلام المحذوف ؟


تحياتي*


----------



## NEW_MAN (19 أبريل 2006)

الاخ الفاضل رياض 

شكرا للفت الانتباه لهذه الاخطاء 
وساعمل على تلافيها في المرات القادمة 

واليك القصة الظريفة سبب وراء حذف كلمة ( كلب ) ووضع نجوم بدلا منها ...

اولا : الموضوع انا كاتبه ، بالاستعانة ببعض المراجع التاريخية والدراسات التي اشرت اليها في نفس المقال على سبيل المثال ستجد هذه الفقرة :

(نساء الكتاب المقدس-القس الياس مقار- صفحة 230)


ثانيا : لقد وضعت الموضوع قبلا في منتديات اخرى منها منتدى الاقباط ، والذي قمت بنقل الموضوع منه لانني لم اكن اكتب من نفس الكمبيوتر المنزلي الذي يحتوي على المقالة الاصلية ، فتسبب في هذا الخطأ ..

فمنتدى الاقباط لديهم تصحيح اوتوماتيكي لبعض الكلمات التي يستخدمها بعض الاعضاء في السب والكلام الجارج ، فاختاروا بعض الكلمات مثل ( كلب ) أو ( حمار ) أو ( غلمان ) ويتم استبدالها اوتوماتيكيا بالنجوم ... 

وهذا هو السبب الوحيد الذي جعل النجوم تظهر في المقال ، لقد قمت بتصحيح البعض منها ، ويبدو انه فاتني تصحيح هاتين الكلمتين ، فارجو المعذرة ، هما ثلاث نجوم لثلاث حروف ( كلب ) ....


*فيعيش كلبا أو ماهو أشر من ذلك ؟؟ *

اعتذر مرة اخرى ، وهذا هو التفسير الذي طلبته ، وشكرا لك على هذه التنبيه ...

تحياتي 

هل هناك اسئلة اخرى ؟؟؟


----------



## رياض (19 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان

اشكرك على هذا التوضيح ، وعندما اعيد قراءة الموضوع مرة اخرى ساضع اي اسئلة بحاجة الى اجابة.

تحياتي


----------



## farag (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا قال يسوع :ليس حسنا أن يؤخذ خبز البني&#*

حقيقة واضحة هى مدى قوة وسلاسة التفسير حتى لا يدع مجال الا وكان واضحا مفهوما   شكرا لك نيومان


----------



## صوت الرب (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا قال يسوع :ليس حسنا أن يؤخذ خبز البني&#*



> لماذا قال يسوع للمرأة الكنعانية ( الفينيقية ) :
> 
> 
> لم أُرسل الا الى خراف بيت اسرائيل الضالة ،
> وليس حسنا أن يؤخذ خبز البنين ويطرح للكــلاب ؟؟


شكرا على الرد القوي يا New Man


----------



## ASTRO (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا قال يسوع :ليس حسنا أن يؤخذ خبز البني&#*

*توضيح اكتر من رائع*


----------



## Kerya_Layson (13 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: لماذا قال يسوع :ليس حسنا أن يؤخذ خبز البني&#1606*

استاذى new man
رد قوى فعلا ومعجز لكل سائل ولينير الله امام كل سائل وتكون سبب بركه لكثيرين


----------



## tasoni queena (14 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: لماذا قال يسوع :ليس حسنا أن يؤخذ خبز البني&#1606*

رائع نيومان

نسف نهائى للشبهة​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (18 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: لماذا قال يسوع :ليس حسنا أن يؤخذ خبز البنين &#*

 تأملات راقية مقنعة​

بحث مستفيض شيق 
ردود شافية وافية لمن يريد أن يتعلم أو يعرف
أفلا يعقلووون
ياريت يتنزهوا عن الغرض والتعصب الاعمى ​ 
ياريت يكفوا عن التشبث الطفولى العنيد بافكار خاطئة مبدؤها المزايده على الشكل المجرد للنص الحرفي​


----------



## يا هادى (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: لماذا قال يسوع :ليس حسنا أن يؤخذ خبز البني&#1606*

*



			نعم يا سيد . والكـــــــــلاب ايضا تحت المائدة تأكل من فتات البنين 
اعترفت هنا ان الأمم اى الغرباء عن من هو المسيح المخلص تأكل من الخبز الفائض ايضا = أى تقبل المسيح الذى لم يأكله البنين و رفضوه

أنقر للتوسيع...


هو المسيح عباره عن الخبز الفائض لتاكله ؟




			لهذا رد عليها الرب قائلا : لاجل هذه الكلمة اذهبي . قد خرج الشيطان من ابنتك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


تعتقد انها لو لم تقل هذا لكان يسوع سيشفى ابتنها؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: لماذا قال يسوع :ليس حسنا أن يؤخذ خبز البنين &#*



> *هو المسيح عباره عن الخبز الفائض لتاكله ؟*



*سبحان المسيح

بيقول لك ان المسيح لليهود مش للأمم واليهود رفضوه

اية علاقة كلامك بالكلام الاصلى دة ؟*



> *تعتقد انها لو لم تقل هذا لكان يسوع سيشفى ابتنها؟*



*لا تعتقد ، فإننا لانؤلف لكى نعتقد ....*
​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: لماذا قال يسوع :ليس حسنا أن يؤخذ خبز البني&#1606*

شرح فظيع نيومان

علمك غزير علي فكره

و مطلع جدا

و شكرا


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: لماذا قال يسوع :ليس حسنا أن يؤخذ خبز البنين*



truthseeker5 قال:


> شرح فظيع نيومان
> 
> علمك غزير علي فكره
> 
> ...


 
فلنعط المجد لله  
(لانكم لستم انتم المتكلمين ) .


----------



## يا هادى (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: لماذا قال يسوع :ليس حسنا أن يؤخذ خبز البني&#1606*



> سبحان المسيح
> 
> بيقول لك ان المسيح لليهود مش للأمم واليهود رفضوه
> 
> ...




شكرا على اجابتك كفيت ووفيت


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: لماذا قال يسوع :ليس حسنا أن يؤخذ خبز البنين*



يا هادى قال:


> شكرا على اجابتك كفيت ووفيت


 
الناس كلها فهمت يا هادي حتى اللادينيين ، انت مش عاوز تفهم والا مش قادر تفهم ؟؟


----------



## أَمَة (2 يونيو 2010)

*رد: لماذا قال يسوع :ليس حسنا أن يؤخذ خبز البني&#1606*

للرفع


----------

